# Minecraft



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone else out there playing this game?

Ive got seriously addicted to it, so if any members on here want to come and join me you more than welcome, although you must be an established member.

If your playing, feel free to discuss the game here, add in any hints or tips, and share video/screenies etc.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

My family and I play my father has made an entire football stadium. it was amazing. We also made an entire city around a replica tower from LoTR. definatly a fun game.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah its amazing how such a simple game can get so epic. Ive just stated a fresh server so its a pretty clean world. You got any pics of your builds? Some of the ones you see on you tube are epic.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

The new update is intresting, now you have to keep food with you or youll starve lol. the new features are fresh and fun but i lost my mods for having fun building without having to mine or anything, oh well lol.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I havent tried 1.8 yet as I run a server (although not been on much) and I need to wait for the updates for my control panel to come through. Ive heard nothing but good things though.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

My only hope is that they don't go to crazy with additions to the game and take away the point that most people i am sure like best, Mining and Building amazing Structures.


----------



## samuelsmith (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, I play this game when i am free. It is very interesting game. I really enjoyed with these game.


----------

